# Equipment of wade fishing



## rbuchals (Jul 18, 2017)

I would like to get my son wade fishing pants and boots for Christmas. Can anyone tell me what brand is best for the money and where too buy them. I think he will most fishing in the Galveston area. Thank you


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wade fishing is either hot....or cold.

I wear Ascend pants year round. When it is cold I have on Simms G3 stocking foot waders. When it is real cold I have on any normal fleece athletic warm pants.

Barts Bay Armor boots year round.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hot months I just wear shorts
Cold months layered up underneath Magellan waders that I've been using for years

Best boots for the money right here.... I've had a pair of these for 6 years now and they are awesome!!! When these finally wear out I'll drop another $25 for the same boots again

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...MHwc2vNRXFXF89LpHbRoCjcIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I assume you mean wet wading, so for pants I really like patagonia guidewater pants. They are sorta expensive, but dry quick, have pockets, and have belt loops.

But a lot of the academy brand magellen are good too, just have to find some features he likes.

Don't get him shorts for wading if he is a serious wader, because he WILL get hit by a jellyfish and it sucks in shorts. Trust me.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Drundel said:


> I assume you mean wet wading, so for pants I really like patagonia guidewater pants. They are sorta expensive, but dry quick, have pockets, and have belt loops.
> 
> But a lot of the academy brand magellen are good too, just have to find some features he likes.
> 
> Don't get him shorts for wading if he is a serious wader,* because he WILL get hit by a jellyfish and it sucks in shorts. * Trust me.


Been there done that a few times. It's not fun at all. I just never learn my lesson to get some wading pants


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I think a big question is â€œhow much does he fish?â€ I am a recreational fisher and the above mentioned boots work great, I use the ones that have the strap and are like $10 more... I can get a couple use with them. Magellan pants are perfect... summer they are cool and can zip off of you want. I prefer pants for above mentioned reason.
Winter... cheap waders work with warm clothes under like mentioned above... I fish in my neoprene hunting waders if too cold...


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Honestly, Magellan products are great for the casual wader at a significantly lower price tahn even Columbia. They have pants, shirts and wading booties (like referenced above). If you want to spend more, Patagonia or Simms products are definitely better quality and probably better material as far as quick dry. I can afford the best, but I use Magellan for pants. I use LL Bean for shirts because they are the only ones I can find that sell Tall sizes. The LL Bean are quality, well made shirts.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wear the magellan wade pants with zip off legs. 
Winter i wear base layers under, wool socks, Simms G3 waders,G3 guide series jacket with simms wade boots or barts bay armour.. 

summer is magellan pants, barts bay armour boots


Simms is the way to go on the waders/boots/jacket for sure.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I wear the magellan wade pants with zip off legs.
> Winter i wear base layers under, wool socks, Simms G3 waders,G3 guide series jacket with simms wade boots or barts bay armour..
> 
> summer is magellan pants, barts bay armour boots
> ...


Just what CHern said. That's my exact gear, have you been looking in my closet?!? &#129315;


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jkmoore03 said:


> Just what CHern said. Thatâ€™s my exact gear, have you been looking in my closet?!? &#129315;


LOL.. :ac550:

Man cant go wrong with the wade pants. Nothing like a jellyfish around the legs in shorts. way too many years with that nonsense.


----------



## Righand (Aug 29, 2005)

Im with the group, magellan zip offs in the summer and Simms waders in the winter.

I have a pair of Barts boots and a pair of Foreverlast Stingray socks w/boots. I dont have a favorite at this point. My Barts are too tight with waders regardless of size.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Long pants ALWAYS! Jellyfish sting in the wheelhouse is brutal. Ask me how I know


----------

